# Shanghai "Harbour City": a great city dream coming true!



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

A perfect dream of future city is coming true: Shanghai Harbour City. Maybe it's the greatest idea in city planning.

http://www.shharborcity.com/

VIDEO of Shanghai Harbour City (download to watch)


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

The reality: building


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

Location


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

Shanghai harbor is almost the biggest of the world (with 2nd throughput to Singapore in 2004) and will surpass Singapore in 2005.

The Shanghai Harbor City is located in the southeast of Shanghai area, between Shanghai and Shanghai Yangshan Islands Deep Water Harbor. It's really a great planning, with a very large man-made lake in the center of the city, and radiate out like circles.


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

yikes!

china is turning into either an orwellian nightmare or a vision of the future. or both


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

YangtzeSea said:


> Location


Is it located at the northern end of the Donghai bridge?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

YangtzeSea said:


> Shanghai harbor is almost the biggest of the world (with 2nd throughput to Singapore in 2004) and will surpass Singapore in 2005.


Shanghai already overtook *Rotterdam* as world largest port.
Singapore already was second to Rotterdam and now is third.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Gah! Wow!


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Is it located at the northern end of the Donghai bridge?


Yes, It's located at one end of East Sea Bridge (a 33 km long great bridge, just accmplished a few days ago), the other end of the bridge is Yangshan Islands Deep Water Harbor. It's future of Shanghai.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> Shanghai already overtook *Rotterdam* as world largest port.
> Singapore already was second to Rotterdam and now is third.


Yes, Shanghai overtook Rotterdam in 2004, but Singapore overtook Rotterdam too. It's said that the statistical criterion of Singapore port is not the same as Shanghai and Rotterdam, which made Singapore's throughput No.1 in 2004. If that's true, you may say that Shanghai port is already No.1.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

The lake is called "Di Shui Lake" (meaning "A Drop of Water Lake"). It's as big as 5.6 sq.km, the largest man made fresh water lake, produced by enclosing sea.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

YangtzeSea said:


> Yes, Shanghai overtook Rotterdam in 2004, but Singapore overtook Rotterdam too. It's said that the statistical criterion of Singapore port is not the same as Shanghai and Rotterdam, which made Singapore's throughput No.1 in 2004. If that's true, you may say that Shanghai port is already No.1.


Singapore did not overtake Rotterdam. They always try to cheat with their different standard. Measuring raw throughput Rotterdam is bigger.
I don't care about empty space flowing through Singapore. It's the weight that counts.

And like I said...Shanghai already overtook both.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

East Sea Bridge of Shanghai, the longest bridge of the world till now


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

Location of East Sea Bridge and Shanghai Harbor City:


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

every shanghai project is so huge!!
shagnahi is building a megapolis,not only few development project


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

up


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

What stage of construction is the project at? The site's webpage pretty much sucks at showing updates on construction. Any other updated photos?


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Might I ask what's on the island that this bridge links to? It must be something pretty important to have such a structure built to it..?


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

spotila said:


> Might I ask what's on the island that this bridge links to? It must be something pretty important to have such a structure built to it..?


It's the deep water harbor of Shanghai.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

shanghai try to build something that from scienitific novel


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

It will be a satelite city of Shanghai with population of 1 million.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

*Shanghai, No.1 port of the world ! *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shanghai port is the world's largest in terms of throughput volume in 2004/2005.

In 2004, Shanghai port surpassed Rotterdam to be the new No.1 port of the world. Actually, Singapore has a slightly larger figure than Shanghai in 2004, but it's said that the criterion of Singapore is not the same as Shanghai & Rotterdam and Shanghai is No.1 actually.

But it doesn't matter. In 2005, Shanghai will definitely be No.1 by any criterions. Till now in 2005, Shanghai port has been No.1 of the world in terms of throughput volume and still enlarging the edge.

In 2004, Shanghai is the 3rd largest container port of the world, too.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ Although this is impressive, it seems like a complete waste of money. They should invest in infrastructure in and around the city, not some random little island offshore.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

It's also very far from the city.
I bet Europe's second largest port Antwerpen is closer to Rotterdam, then Shanghai's port is actually to the city of Shanghai.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

SHiRO,

Does it matter?
It is still the largest port in the world, even though it may not "belong" to Shanghai. 

I'm definately going there in the spring.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Nah, it doesn't matter.
But Rotterdam being the world's largest always was a point of pride for the Dutch.
If Shanghai can have a port 100 km from the city, I guess the Benelux delta still has the world's largests port complex...


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Interesting.
Remember the old harbour of Imperial Rome, 2000 years ago.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> Nah, it doesn't matter.
> But Rotterdam being the world's largest always was a point of pride for the Dutch.
> If Shanghai can have a port 100 km from the city, I guess the Benelux delta still has the world's largests port complex...


The port is the nearest deep water place from Shanghai. It's 33km offshore from Shanghai.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

From Shanghai or from the shore?
How far is it from Shanghai city center?


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

33 km offshore (connected to the shore by a 33km bridge, the East Sea Bridge). And the shore is where the Shanghai Habor City locates. Shanghai Habor City is about 40 km from downtown Shanghai. But Shanghai is a huge city which is still expanding, you know. A maglev will be built to connect Shanghai to Shanghai Habor City.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Hmmm, from that map it looks like it is at least 70 km from Shanghai city center...

Great project though...


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

sbarn said:


> ^^ Although this is impressive, it seems like a complete waste of money. They should invest in infrastructure in and around the city, not some random little island offshore.


Agreed, they should spent the money on the Shanghai metro system and
fuel cell research, or health care ...


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> Hmmm, from that map it looks like it is at least 70 km from Shanghai city center...


But Shanghai was already No.1 of the world without this new deep water port. This new port is built as a container port to make Shanghai No.1 as a container port in 3 years, too.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

hehe, good job. Anyway, Shanghai is expanding eastward.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

I had a tour on the Dishui Hu last May with Mr. von Gerkan, the architect who made the master plan of Luchao Gang. We had a short interview with him about this project and even he was impressed by the speed of the constructions going on all over Shanghai.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

It's an impressive project to export cheap and breakable products


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Why is it a waste of money? How else would the containers be transported to/from the mainland to the port? It is a good investment in making Shanghai the port city number 1 in the world.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

Make the best of the nature.


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

These are the kind of stupid projects that kill communist nations, and that's why capitalism is always better because things are done to make a profit and create jobs, not because of nationalist pride.


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

titeness said:


> These are the kind of stupid projects that kill communist nations, and that's why capitalism is always better because things are done to make a profit and create jobs, not because of nationalist pride.


Are you kidding? This project is not for so called nationalist pride, but for Shanghai port. Actually, Shanghai are facing challenge from ports around. Because Shanghai has no deep water port now, the mouth of Yangtze river is shallow. And only this project can give Shanghai a superior position.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

do we have any news on this?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the new porter not only service shanghai city,but also huge zhejiang and jiangsu province. so i think it's worth to put huge money to build up.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

titeness said:


> These are the kind of stupid projects that kill communist nations, and that's why capitalism is always better because things are done to make a profit and create jobs, not because of nationalist pride.


you are totally wrong. commnist main task is make profits, althought that's blamed for chinese people. it's an economy commnist, not a political commnist, that does work in china.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

staff said:


> Why is it a waste of money? How else would the containers be transported to/from the mainland to the port? It is a good investment in making Shanghai the port city number 1 in the world.


actually they can build a bridge to link to Ninbo that is a already existed deep water port, then they could spend less

you know, Ningbao port can be shared with other cities like Ningbao, Hangzhou and Wenzhou, so why build a port that is for Shanghai only, why not use the existed Ningbo port and this can help other cities' development and promote inter-city cooperation....? it's easy to understand because Shanghai wants to maintain its world's largest port status

Shanghai is a showcase of china central government to show its ability of creating miracle, it's understandable that other cities have to be forced to forego something to achieve this


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Why is China building the bridge to this small island?


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ all you dumbass above who think this is a waste of money answer me this: if it's not financially viable, why would it continue to operate? the market will determine if it's a waste or not. Or are you implying that the chinese are so rich they dont worry about not making a profit? Im pretty sure one would only invest in something if it's going to make more return.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

this is absofuckinlutely typical. Post ANYTHING slightly impressive on China and people will come in and slate it as:

1. purely nationalist in intention
2. ill fated
3. economically unviable and therefore a stupid waste of money
4. -or if economically viable, slate it for i. the degradation of traditional Chinese culture
ii. aping the West
iii. wishing they were like the West / read: White (they dye theyre hair blonde too don't ya know!)

Either way its looked down upon from the echelons of people resting on their laurels, and with the kind of outlook that everything is a dick measuring contest, and therefore a slur on their superiority.

Ya know, if one port gets the most goods trade in the world, Id accept that would be the biggest port in the world, no matter where the hell it is.

I dont see how posting a port city development leads to political criticism and lets face it, underlying prejudice. Do people really think the Chinese would collectively pour billions of $ into a project just to make it the longest bridge in the world??? How stupid and backward do ya think the Chinese people are??

There isnt a more contentious issue on these forums than just China (read: anything to do with it).

Shanghai is the worlds fastest growing city - the worst case scenario is a population of 60 million people within the next 15-20 years (20,000 newcomers a day). This is a huge headache for admin and environment, not just housing all the people, and transporting them efficiently, but maintaining a quality of life that isnt hellish - and that wont drain China's resources (or the world's). In other words it makes economic sense to make the lives of the citydwellers comfortable - the biggest incentive than any humanitarian lobbying. 
This port city is thus NOT the only example - there are slated to be a dozen satellite cities around Shanghai to cope with the overpowering middle classes - in different styles ranging from Chinese water village to English country town (yikes), to Dongtan, the most famous example, which will be the worlds first eco-city, and currently drawing in all the worlds best planners and architects. If environmentally successful it will be a blueprint for all China's cities, and some say the world's too.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

and (lets say it again and again and again) THIS BRIDGE LEADS TO THE ONLY DEEP WATER PORT OF SHANGHAI. THAT IS THE ONLY PLACE NEAR CHINAS BIGGEST CITY WHERE IT CAN BE REACHED BY SEA TANKERS.

THIS IS SEPERATE FROM SHANGHAI PORT ITSELF WHICH IS CURRENTLY CONSIDERED THE BIGGEST PORT IN THE WORLD.

If you were to transform Ningpo port into the worlds largest, youd have to change the entire infrastructure of the region which is directed at Shanghai, the biggest city, and not Ningpo - rail, air, road, communications systems, business links and freight. But sure, Ningpo definitely has great potential if it keeps its business wits with it.
Btw theyre both competing port authorities too. This deep water connection will also help Shanghai maintain its preeminence over its local neighbours.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

the spliff fairy said:


> this is absofuckinlutely typical. Post ANYTHING slightly impressive on China and people will come in and slate it as:
> 
> 1. purely nationalist in intention
> 2. ill fated
> ...


Let me add more typical answers to your list:

5. that's a copy of something built in the West! [even if China had similar strutures such as big bridges or 15f+ buildings (pagodas) before any Western country did]

6. that project is being built to make people think that China is rich: communist propaganda 

7. that's being built on the ruins of millions of farmers who were expulsed and somtimes killed by the evil government without any compensation / wild capitalism

8. I cant believe China got the Oylmpcis, such a totalitarian nation! 

9. that proves that the CCP spends billions in useless projects while one billion peasants are starving! 

10. free tibet! bring back the Dalai Lama, tibet was an example of freedom and wealth under his theocracy! [sorry, I had to troll this thread in any way, that was the first thing that came to my mind]

11. wow, china is a threat, it should be boycotted!! [only those countries sharing my culture deserve to be economically powerful]

12. The world will be terrible when the average Chinese family owns two cars [this means that China should be bombed because owning two cars should be a privilege of the western master culture]

13. cheap shit designed by tastless mainland architects!! [even if the project is SOM's or whatever]

14. when shall china become a democrazy? [so that its growth ends?]

15. China will collapse soon, you'll see [at least that's what I wish with all my heart]

16. Cities are becoming rich, but 90% of China is poorer than ever, those evil communists!

17. The West/white/monotheist is the best culture in the world in every aspect, why do they try to compete? Those Chinese ultranationalists!!

etc,etc,etc

^^ You'll find this shit in almost every thread about something great being made in China Mainland :runaway:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep, totally agree. One of the most riling comments I heard was that China's most progressive and richest cities - the coastal ones- were all built on the back of Western colonialism and trade, like it was a backwater until the 'discovery' of China by a white guy. Also that its entire history is summed up by an aping of the West, and that culturally theyre inferior - racist, sexist, unmannered, uncaring of the environment etc. (i mean theyve had no civil rights movements right, and no minorities right? and no ecological movements right? so how can they have leapfrogged whats taken the West 200 years of 'discussion') - and all the historical or experiential 'evidence' of such, without any research whatsoever on history thats out there in the public realm. Search on Google and youll find so many equal rights movements and democratic systems instated (and lost), agricultural, industrial, artistic and political revolutions, the openness and trade with the rest of the world well before the Europeans etc.

Anyway those I have to say were some of the most disfiguring and offensive opinions-read-as-fact. I remember when I first joined this forum someone started a thread that involved the view that Chinese only knew sexual positions from exposure to Western porn, and that Chinese girls all preferred White guys. Everyone was treating it as a joke and contributing their little conquest stories and opinions- I wonder what the response would have been if it had been inserted 'African' instead of 'Chinese' - no there would have been a furor. Thankfully things have gotten better since then, much to everyones merit.

I know this thread isnt like that Ive just mentioned above, its just past examples. And *of course its utterly fair to criticise China.* But not when we're posting about some random Chinese development, and not every time, please. That above all strikes me as bias.

anyway, back to the topic...


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Kiss the Rain said:


> ^^ all you dumbass above who think this is a waste of money answer me this: if it's not financially viable, why would it continue to operate? the market will determine if it's a waste or not. Or are you implying that the chinese are so rich they dont worry about not making a profit? Im pretty sure one would only invest in something if it's going to make more return.


Excuse me? Christ calm down, I asked a reasonable question.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

I have always been a great supporter of Chinese development and I know a great deal about it. I just wanted to know what is on the island.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yeh we aint going on at you, just a pattern of behaviour from other inferred comments from the past, from other forumers (none here). I just tend to see it coming at the first hint of ridicule or uncalled for criticism and it pisses me off. I went on a bit of a tirade about my past experience that's all.

I dont want to label anyone, that would be tarnishing myself with the selfsame brush Im banging my head on the wall against.

anyway, love n peace doods


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Bottomline is, PEOPLE ARE JUST JEALOUS! Go China!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

skyscraper_1 said:


> I have always been a great supporter of Chinese development and I know a great deal about it. I just wanted to know what is on the island.



sorryi guess he was pointing his gun at *titeness*:cheers:


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

China is a great country and a great civilisation and a great people good luck and I hope they are one day very powerful country even more poweful that it is now


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ I can see the world is getting fairer and fairer to China. I'm sure there were a lot more negative opinions on China one or two decades ago. At least in this forum we are seeing "the spliff fairy" and "z0rg" giving reasonable defenses for China.
So communication and understanding are good things. They let people know China is far from perfect but also not as evil as your "free media propaganda" tells you. When CNN starts its morning news with "Communist China bla bla bla" almost everyday, I become more understanding to those China-haters.
Let's back on topic.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

null said:


> sorryi guess he was pointing his gun at *titeness*:cheers:


Phew'


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I think titeness should be banned for his/her ignorance and almost destroying this thread. Anyways, this is a great project and I can't wait to see it happen.


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

duskdawn said:


> ^^ I can see the world is getting fairer and fairer to China. I'm sure there were a lot more negative opinions on China one or two decades ago. At least in this forum we are seeing "the spliff fairy" and "z0rg" giving reasonable defenses for China.
> So communication and understanding are good things. They let people know China is far from perfect but also not as evil as your "free media propaganda" tells you. When CNN starts its morning news with "Communist China bla bla bla" almost everyday, I become more understanding to those China-haters.
> Let's back on topic.


I am pretty sure Asif Iqbal is Pakistani. They are close friends of China, that's why his sentiments are pro-China. I don't think they are reflective of the typical Westerner who still looks down on China, or feel threatened.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ No I was not refering to Asif Iqbal's post. I was talking about all the above.
Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Some are argueing that the money should be spent for infrastructure projects in Shanghai. Isnt a port a part of a cities infrastructure?
Anyways. This will help China with its future exports and imports a lot. Go Shanghai! Go China


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*what is on the island*



skyscraper_1 said:


> I have always been a great supporter of Chinese development and I know a great deal about it. I just wanted to know what is on the island.


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*They are happy: they got the jobs.*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*He is happy: he got promoted.*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*oh he is happy too: he got the big money.*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*I am happy too: my containers go out faster.*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Isn't this thread about the Harbour City not the Yangshang Container Port?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ hmmwv*

^^ I think he just wanted to include the development of Yangshan Container Port since Shanghai Harbour City complements it. Afterall, Shanghai Harbour City is located at the mainland landing of the Shanghai Donghai Bridge (bridge that leads to Yangshan Container Port). :yes:


----------



## jack1887 (Mar 15, 2007)

IDigFla85 said:


> What stage of construction is the project at? The site's webpage pretty much sucks at showing updates on construction. Any other updated photos?


i have been to the place last may . it is still at its early stage of development .the infrastructure is very good . the road is wide ,on both sides of which is planted with trees and flowers .but there is still no man living there now . and the Shanghai gov is not concentrating on the harbor city , but the 2010 EXPO.so in my point of view the project won't be completed until the mid of the century .


----------



## jack1887 (Mar 15, 2007)

SHiRO said:


> From Shanghai or from the shore?
> How far is it from Shanghai city center?


it is about 150 km from the city center plus the bridge and will take you 2 hours by car


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey just to compliment this thread (great pics by the way of the new port out on those rocky islands) you all can count me as one american westerner who admires China for all their hardwork so far and hopes they continue to grow. Frankly I am tired of the US being the only one at the forefront of everything in the world, it will be great having another superpower to balance things out, and hence be more involved in worldwide affairs, so we don't have to be the culprits and scapegoats all the time anymore! Just kidding.


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*I have found some pictures for the Harbour City*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*the water gate*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*the lakeshore*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*he is not my son*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Chinese kongfu*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*She is not my girlfriend.*


----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## snowmancn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Is she your girlfriend?*


----------

